# Supersix frameset options



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm looking to purchase a supersix frameset, and was wondering if they are sold with or without the SI crankset? My systemsix had an option of crank styles, but from what i remember you had to purchase either a carbon or aluminum crank when buying a frame set. Is this still true? 
Thanks


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

our team is sponsored by c-dale, and we just received an email spelling out the options. they make an adaptor for the super six and sys 6 that enables you to use standard cranksets instead of the SI. The only difference is that with the super 6, once you install this adaptor, it can not be removed because of the carbon bb shell.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Have a SuperSix on order. The crankset, bearings & spindle are sold separately. My LBS says the aluminum SI cranks are no longer available. So you'll have a choice of the SL, Carbon SI, or the insert to allow the standard 68mm bottom brackets. Heard that FSA will be making a BB30 variants of their current cranks but do not know when this will occur.

CHL


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

So I guess I can get it either with the SL crankset or without it? I love the crankset on my system six so that sounds like the way I'll go. Thanks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The Super Six is made for the BB30 bottom bracket, for which the Cannondale Hollowgram SL crankset was designed. No modification to the frame is necessary for this type of bottom bracket. However, if you wish to use the standard cranksets such as those from Shimano, Campagnolo and most other aftermarkets, you will need the adapter insert. The insert will be installed into the Super Six's bottom bracket shell. If you look on Cannondale's web site in the tech documents, it outlines the procedure.

CHL


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

BTW, the SL cranks are rather expensive. I was looking at getting a new set of arms for a Si SRM that was available - $715.00 retail for the arms only.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

CHL said:


> The insert will be installed into the Super Six's bottom bracket shell. If you look on Cannondale's web site in the tech documents, it outlines the procedure.
> 
> CHL



Once an insert is installed in a carbon BB, it can't be removed, so you're stuck if you want to upgrade later. Bite the bullet and go with the SL, it you be hard pressed to find one better!!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

stwok said:


> Once an insert is installed in a carbon BB, it can't be removed, so you're stuck if you want to upgrade later. Bite the bullet and go with the SL, it you be hard pressed to find one better!!


Stwok, is your small ring shown there a 39?? Photo makes it look smaller . . . :skep:


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> Stwok, is your small ring shown there a 39?? Photo makes it look smaller . . . :skep:



It's a compact .................... 50/36 !


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You can purchase a spider arm from Canondale and convert over to compact version 50/34 chain ring.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Seriously, why would anyone buy the adaptor then the $715 crankarms?
You're paying a premium to limit your future options. That seems backwards.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There is nothing wrong for the folks who would like to have the compact version and keep the SI crank.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Seriously, why would anyone buy the adaptor then the $715 crankarms?
> You're paying a premium to limit your future options. That seems backwards.



Limitations ????? What other company gives that kind of versatility?? The ability to change from standard gearing to compact just by changing the spider and gears?? That's cheaper then buying NEW crank arms and gears! When a you buy the Si SL, Cannondale gives the tools to work on the crank set/bottom bracket including a tool to remove the spider. What other company gives you an option like that?

When I ordered mine, I requested compact gearing! That's the option you have when you order a new Si crank set. Most crank sets can be purchased either in standard or compact gearing. The bottom bracket and crank arm set weighs only 580 grams and is one of the stiffest on the market, sure you pay a premium price for that kind of quality. And Cannondale just gives you options that others can’t. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you price the available high end cranksets, you'll find that they are comparably priced. The Campagnolo Record UT are over $700.00, the Zipp Vuma Quad and 300 series were $1000.00 with bottom bracket. The new Shimano Dura Ace carbon lists for $1400.00 on Competitive Cyclist's web site. The Hollowgram SL are $735, the spindle is $115.00 and the Ceramic Bearings are $165.00. That's pretty much in-line with the other High End cranks on the market. As one of our other colleagues has mentioned, the Hollowgram crankset can be converted to use compact gearing relatively inexpensively. I think the only other cranks that have an interchangeable spider are those made by Specialites TA (Carmina/Vega), but those still use the old Square taper interface. Granted, the cranks aren't cheap but they are not over priced. There's no doubt, however, that the insert with a standard bottom bracket will work equally well, if you're cutting cost.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The beauty of this setup is keep your orignal SI crank with regular or compact option.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

stwok said:


> When I ordered mine, I requested compact gearing! That's the option you have when you order a new Si crank set. Most crank sets can be purchased either in standard or compact gearing. The bottom bracket and crank arm set weighs only 580 grams and is one of the stiffest on the market, sure you pay a premium price for that kind of quality. And Cannondale just gives you options that others can’t. :thumbsup:


That's terrific that the Si come with compact option. Had no idea.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> That's terrific that the Si come with compact option. Had no idea.


I ordered it as a compact and Cannondale shipped it as a standard crankset ( I was told that's the way they do it). My LBS converted the standard to a compact as a NO Charge service !!! 

I paid $2399.00 for the Sys6 frame and SL crankset and that's with a Cannondale frame exchange. It sounds like it will be cheaper to buy them together rather then the crank set by itself.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

You can remove the sleeve from the carbon shell. I wouldn't do it once a week but it is possible to do it. The suggest that you do not. I have put one in a frame and taken it out and put it back in and taken it out in a span of a month (long story). No problem with the frame. It was a 63cm frame as well and the guy riding it is a big ol' boy (college football linebacker). The frame has 2000miles on it now under him so....who knows.

At any rate....it can be done. They give you the tool to do it. 

As far as the cranks go. If you buy a System/Super 6 and don't get the SI cranks, your wasting your money. Just for grins, an SI SRM weighes less than a standard DA crank. On top of that, if you use a non SI crank on the bike you ue the allready mentioned adaptor which adds another 60ish grams. As mentioned you can switch between standard and compact win a few min. I'd suggest having a compact chain as well when doing it. Assuming you have the chain and rings already set on the spider, its 15-20 min job to switch them out.

Starnut


----------

